# Advantages/Disadvantages to True Spot lens?



## VMS

Hi Everyone,

Been considering trying one of these lenses with the middle grind. For those of you who have tried them, what advantages/disadvantages did you experience with them?

I currently am shooting a fairly inexpensive 4x cartel scope, but am looking to go up to 6x. I also have a little bit of target panic....I am having a hard time getting my dot into the white...I get it to the edge, but through scope adjustment can get myself in the white consistently. So...wondering if the center grind might help that issue...

Thanks.

Steve


----------



## psemadman

Part of target panic is getting that dot or fiber on the spot. I had the same problem and switched over to the TruSpot 4x with 1/4 grind and it sure helped me out. Not fighting to get the dot in the white now. Went from shooting 296-298 to 300's. I do want to try a 6x with a 3/8" grind though. Get one ! I know it will help. Great product.


----------



## outback jack

I can't speak of any disadvantages so far but I have only been shooting mine a couple of months and only at close ranges. Other than that I really like mine because there's nothing to take my mind off what I need to be looking at and I need all the help I can get focusing on the X. Oh by the way mine is a 6x 3/8" grind.


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER

biggest advantage is not having a pin cover the bull(most likely reason for TP, and freezing below the target). Biggest disadvantage is shooting 3-D, harder to aim at a small spot. Great for shooting spots, and field archery, not so much for3-D.


----------



## Scott.Barrett

Love mine, the two areas that I would keep in mind are these....

1. When getting sight marks, it can leave a little wiggle room. I always use the 20yd mark plus speed when I put them in the program, so that eliminates this problem.

2. Size changes of targets....When shooting a field round, because the centers change size so frequently, you spend a lot of time trying to get it centered. Sometimes the white fills the center grind, sometimes it is only a small portion of it. I will sometimes switch to a dot at this point.

I currently use mine for all indoor rounds, 900 rounds and FITA outdoors....

SB


----------



## field14

Disadvantages:

!. This is NOT designed for 3-D shooting. Anything over 3X will really be tough, but even 3X(which isn't available) is a bear-cat for 3-D shooting.

2. If you choose to try to FORCE the "grind" to sit still...you are dead in the water....You MUST let your eyes do the work like they are naturally intended to do; that is....concentrically center one circle within the other. If you don't....then it is doomed to fail.

3. Do NOT go and try too small of a grind. FOR ME...3/8" grind, regardles of lens power is it....I tried 1/4" grind...and can shoot it...only on my best days...it is, IMHO asking too much...especially in the 6X or 8X lens magnification... SOME can hold like a rock...but I don't think it will stay there for long...haha.

Advantages:
1. If you let your eyes do the work...you stare at the x....you see the x in the grind, and you HIT the X. 

2. Clarity. This is somewhat based upon the visual characteristics of each individual shooter, but FOR ME...the 4X, 6X and 8X are all visually CLEAR to me, wearing my glasses and WITHOUT any clarifiers or such items in the peep site. I do not use much site extension and never have.

3. Changeability. There are times when the "grind" isn't appropriate for trying to shoot.....such as the ANIMAL round, 3-D's and in crappy lite conditions and in the wind. The true-spot system allows you to swap out lenses in a jiffy, and as long as you index the lens, your impact points are not going to change.

4. Not having to search for the "correct spot to aim at"...>I don't like the frosted lenses because of this. However, with true-spot....the one you want is HUGE....and the others are all there for you to see...unmagnified, and in the periphery...but there to see. Not so with a frosted lens and clear center.

5. If you want a "ring", you can find center quite easily...and even "reduce" the grind incrementally to get it the way you want it. Since 3/8" could be too "big", but 1/4" too small...you can make rings to reduce the grind accordingly...takes some ingenuity, but I've been making my own custom rings and dots for years....simple but effective.

field14 (tom d)


----------



## solocams

*true spot*

hi i love my true spot lens i have bin shooting a 8x 1/4 for 2years indoor spots and 1year outdoor and i love it. thanks joseph


----------



## VMS

*True spot lens in installed*

Hi everyone,

After reading the responses here with the true spot lens, I now have one installed on my bow. Just installed it yesterday with a new scope housing. Have yet to shoot it, but after just pulling it back and seeing what it is like, I have a feeling the responses here that convinced me to purchase one are going to pay big dividends.

Thanks much everyone!!

Steve


----------



## Guest

The main disadvantage is in low light conditions for the tru spot lense, it has only a change in magnification not an ring you can se easily, the Specialty lens is an insert lense so you always have a ring to see but thier lens is nearly twice the cost.

Also I have 2 tru spot lenses that are not the same even thought they say they are, one gives a slightly larger view and the other has to be placed in the scope in the same place or the arrow impact point changes, Tru Spot told me this was normal but I don,t have this issue with the Specialty lenses

At 30" focal length I use a large grind 8X or a small grind 6X both give the same sight picture on the IFAA field rounds

I use the medium grind 6X for all outdoor fitas, the biggest problem is 30m for me a all of them do not give me the yellows edge so I make sure it is really clear so I can see the 10 ring same with any 900 rounds

The best thing I like about the duals is that if you dont see the spot your not looking at it unlike the a pin setup were you can see the spot any place in the lens, and not haveing a pin over shadow the target


----------



## I BOW 2

Specialty's lens where really bad when they first made them about being off center, don't know how they are now. You should always index any lens dot or not for that reason. The nice thing about the tru spot type lenses is that rain does not interefere with your sight picture like smaller dots will. You can always aedd an external stick on ring if you need a dark day set up. Ken


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER

When you do start shooting give it some time. It can seem very odd but after you shoot for a while it will get more comfortable. I've been shooting mine for a few years now and I don't see myself changing back any time soon. I like not seeing a dot. I dont' see as much movement and I don't try to over aim with the true spot.


----------



## VMS

*Just got back from the range....*

And all I can say is the true spot lens was definitely a worthwhile purchase!! I have no clue how many arrows I shot, but after adjusting the sight, it was spot on.

It is definitely something I will have to keep working with, just to continue to get used to it, but I really liked being able to only see the white and a little bit of blue on the target...and I can say without issue that it is much easier to stay focused on the x and get the white centered in the scope..it was the only thing in focus when at full draw and that just made it natural to settle in on the whole circle without a dot to cover anything up.

So...just wanted to say thanks from all who commented here about the true spot lens. For indoor spots, I think I can finally say I am done tinkering for this year, and just need to work on my own form now. 

Thanks again everyone!!

Steve


----------

